# Am I Doing What's Best?



## SarLy (May 5, 2016)

I've been meaning to come in and about this for some time now and I suppose though it's a terrible reason I'm back on here with the loss of Bar-Bar I can use this time to re-evaluate my budgie's health, diet wise....

In June I got a bulk order of Kaytee food brand, what I thought was their current food. Turns out it was similar, but not the exact one they had before and they HATED it. My husband ended up getting "Parakeet Food" from Walmart (I died inside because he told me it was like $6 and all I could think of was it probably wasn't a good mixture)...anyways, he started mixing it in with their current and new food. (As you are supposed to wean them slowly). Well now that I'm back home I'm wondering if I can continue to use these two brands together? They seem happy with them and I did check the ingredients for the recommendations that are posted on the sticky on this board. It seems like they have what is on the list...?

Should I be worried about the food I'm giving them or start supplementing even more things? I mean they have protein drops, molting seed mixture, color boosters...a ton of things to choose from and I don't want to overdue things. Should I even be THAT worried about adding in supplements if my birds are eating healthy amounts of their seed mixture and fresh veggies and fruit??? (We give them fresh food, mostly veggies, every day on top of the seed).

Pictures and ingredients list posted...


----------



## iHeartPieds (Jan 9, 2017)

The seed mix seems okay. Not too thrilled about the corn and molasses. I would prefer a mix with a few different types of millet in it. The pellets, I'm not sure about. Hopefully some of the diet experts can help with that. Do you know what the fat content is? I noticed it included peanuts, which can be very fattening. As for supplements, as long as your birds have a quality pellet in their diet, they won't need any other supplements besides a cuttle bone and mineral block. The exception to this is Vitamin D3, which should be given if your birds have limited access to sunlight, and you aren't using full spectrum lighting. Remember that glass and fly screens block most uv rays so your budgies can't get vitamin D3 just by being near a window.

Have a look through the Diet and Nutrition stickies and the Articles: Diet and Nutrition.


----------



## SarLy (May 5, 2016)

iHeartPieds said:


> The seed mix seems okay. Not too thrilled about the corn and molasses. I would prefer a mix with a few different types of millet in it. The pellets, I'm not sure about. Hopefully some of the diet experts can help with that. Do you know what the fat content is? I noticed it included peanuts, which can be very fattening. As for supplements, as long as your birds have a quality pellet in their diet, they won't need any other supplements besides a cuttle bone and mineral block. The exception to this is Vitamin D3, which should be given if your birds have limited access to sunlight, and you aren't using full spectrum lighting. Remember that glass and fly screens block most uv rays so your budgies can't get vitamin D3 just by being near a window.
> 
> Have a look through the Diet and Nutrition stickies and the Articles: Diet and Nutrition.


Thank you for the comments! I had been slowing going through the stickies and nutrition boards, but there are SO many different opinions and everyone is using different seeds/pellets/fresh foods I just wanted to know if what I was doing was healthy.

I have seen several posts here about adding pellets in as a MUST for the birds diet health wise and I think I'll be picking up some this week to add into the seed mixture. I was under the impression that pellets were not something "natural" and they should get their nutrition from seeds and fresh foods. I was mistaken as I'm reading through the posts here. I had been doing the VitD supplements, but stopped when I started keeping them near the window and letting them sit outside. (Which going into the future I am NOT going to be doing unless I'm SITTING ON THE CAGE WITH A SWORD...).

I will add the VitD back into their diet. I am glad I am *mostly* in the right direction with my little muffins though. I do give them mixed millet seeds daily, plus a small amount of their favorite mixed treats. (I hand feed the mixed treats). They always have a cuttle bone and three different kinds of mineral blocks in the cage at all times).

In regards to the peanuts, I'll keep an eye on them and if they look a light weighted down when flying I'll start picking out those peanuts.  LOL


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

I wouldn't give all the supplements. If your bird (or dog, etc. or even us!) is on a good diet, a ton of added supplements, drops and powders, etc aren't needed. In fact, by using them I'm thinking you can actually "unbalance" the diet, or create a toxicity from too much of a certain thing. Even with a water soluble supplement where you can't overdose, it would still be an unnecessary step. I think probably all that stuff was created for stuborn seed only eaters. 

I would use a good quality, natural color pellet. The better companies have foods that are nutritionally formulated with a balanced amount of protein, fats, carbs and essential vitamins and minerals. If you also do fresh with mostly veggies, and seed on top of that, then you certainly don't need to add any supplements.

Not everyone uses the exact same mixture of foods. Use a variety your budgies like, and don't over think it too much .


----------



## iHeartPieds (Jan 9, 2017)

You're right, pellets are unnatural but it would be very, very difficult to ensure a bird has all the nutrients it needs from seed and fresh foods. It's difficult enough with humans, thats why we have multivitamins. Pellets are a kind of safety net to help ensure your bird is getting everything it needs, but it shouldn't be the only thing in the diet.


----------



## SarLy (May 5, 2016)

iHeartPieds said:


> You're right, pellets are unnatural but it would be very, very difficult to ensure a bird has all the nutrients it needs from seed and fresh foods. It's difficult enough with humans, thats why we have multivitamins. Pellets are a kind of safety net to help ensure your bird is getting everything it needs, but it shouldn't be the only thing in the diet.


Yes, I totally get that. I will be adding them into their diet for sure.

And Ravens... Yes! That is kind of what I was thinking! I feel like EVERYTHING has some kind of supplement and other than VitD I wasn't giving them anything, but then I was like...what if they actually NEED 2 million of those things so I am glad I asked! And I'm more glad y'all said no! lol! You are right, I agree with feeling like it could create more issues than it would help with giving them too much of something!

Thank you both for your responses!


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*I personally don't use KayTee products because of the many recalls they've had over the past several years.

My best advice would be to make sure you review the information in the three links below:

http://www.talkbudgies.com/articles-diet-nutrition/315033-healthy-diet-your-budgie.html

http://www.talkbudgies.com/articles-diet-nutrition/309849-quality-seed-mix.html

http://www.talkbudgies.com/articles...ttlebones-mineral-blocks-manu-clay-roses.html*


----------



## SarLy (May 5, 2016)

FaeryBee said:


> *I personally don't use KayTee products because of the many recalls they've had over the past several years.
> 
> My best advice would be to make sure you review the information in the three links below:
> 
> ...


Yes, I did that. Which is why I came on to double check that what I was doing was the right way to go.

I'm looking into pellets this weekend and will be slowly adding them in. I've noticed several people have had trouble with their budgies trying new things (especially the pellets), so I'm keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Sarah

I'm glad you're back on the forum (although I'm sorry for the circumstances which prompted your return). 
I'm sure your budgies will benefit greatly from the changes/addition to their diet. :hug:

Best wishes!*


----------

